# runnin around the room drooling?



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

This morning I was woken up by one of my kittens who was running around my room like she was on fire or something. She did this a couple times then ran into my closet door and went under the table. I looked under the table and gently said her name and she was kind of hunched over like she was going to pee or throw up or something, but she looked back at me with globs of drool coming out of her mouth. She was acting confused and scared, she ran passed me to the door to get out and I let her out and she seemed like everything was normal now. I pet her for a minute and she seemed to calm down. At first I was afraid she bit into and electric wire and got shocked or something, but none of them had bite marks. As far as I know she was sleeping before this happened. I talked to my boyfriend about it and he said he saw her do this a couple months ago, too. Now I'm concerned and I don't know what could be going on. Has anyone ever seen a cat do this, or does anyone know why? We are going to take her to the vet if we she does it again, or if necessary before that.


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Minka, it sounds as if your kitty was possibly have a seizure. Our 1 yr old tuxedo girl has epilepsy and a lot of the seizures she's had started in the middle of the night while she was sleeping. She starts twitching then trashes around and finally falls over and she looks likes she paddeling with her legs and she drools or foams at the mouth. It's usually over in about 90 seconds. Afterward she's very lovey and purrs like a jackhammer. 15 minutes later, you'd never know anything happened, she goes right back to being her crazy kitty self. If your kitty does this again anytime soon, you may want to see your vet.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah.. could be a seizure. Drooling in cats is not normal


----------



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, it was scary. If we see her do it again, or if anything else happens we are going to take her to the vet right away. I just hope it isn't anything serious


----------

